# Would You Rather...?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Everyone knows this game. If not, it's easy. Choose one or the other, then create a two-choice 'would you rather' question.

I have no question, so I'll create the first one.

Would you rather be killed by the tiny jab piercings of a rapier sword or be beaten to death with a sock full of pennies? :blank


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Death by rapier.

Would you rather give up the internet for a year or punch a baby and the video of you doing it goes viral?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd give up the internet for a year. Could be good for me.

WYR eat a jar of mayo or a thing of mustard?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None.WYR be stranded on an island for a year,or travel through space for a year?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

island

would you rather die by shark attack or lion attack?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shark..WYR be in Solitary confinement for a week,or stranded in a desert for a week?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Desert for a week. Would be an interesting place to be, assuming I could survive

WYR drink a whole glass of white vinegar or a glass of maple syrup?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Syrup.

WYR be the one to discover Atlantis or remnants of a civilization on Mars?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course civilization on Mars 

Would you rather have life-time free pizza or life-time free video games?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Life time Pizza

Would you rather hear classical or country all day in solitary confinement?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess classical because I'm not a fan of country. 

WYR never eat pizza again or never eat ice cream again?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Pizza.

WYR fight a grizzly bear (female) or an African Lion (male)?


----------



## annie44 (May 17, 2015)

Grizzly bear.
wyr eat only garlic for the rest of your life or walk everywhere on your hands and knees.


----------



## Demi Stark (May 16, 2015)

Walk everywhere on my hands and knees. Though I would wear gloves and knee protectors at al time then, of course.

WYR lose your SA or lose 20 years of your life?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Lose my SA

Would you rather eat someone's skin flakes or eat someone's eye?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

MMMMmmmmm...skin flakes. *Homer drool*

WYR have diarrhea every weekend or vomit spells every weekend?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vomit spells (lose more weight)

WYR watch your parent have sex every day for the rest of your life or join in once to stop it?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

ur messed up bro. 

Would you rather field crash a major leauge baseball game or a Premier soccer leauge game?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Baseball. Soccer/futbol players even attack, other than security.

WYR be a Werewolf-Cop or a Vampire-Fireman?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

werewolf cop.....


WYR .. get lemon juice in your eye..... or get salt in an small open wound?


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

lemon in eye

would you rather be black or white? Haha


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just to keep the thread going  I'll go with white. It's what I'm used to, so I wouldn't have more anxiety not knowing what to expect.

Would you rather only eat healthy salads for the rest of your life or only eat unheated canned foods?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

oooo controversial... I am white and have no interest to change it . LOL

( rather eat salads ) 


OK.

LOUD NOISE ; get blasted in the ear by a two tone train horn....... or..... stand under a landing Boeing 747?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Canned foods and the Boeing 747.


WYR lose your right hand or your left hand?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

id rather lose my left hand, cos im right handed. how would i brush my teeth? 


would you rather be 2 foot tall and gorgeous, or ugly and invisible?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to be like Diet Dr. Pepper' Lil Sweet.

WYR be Spider-Man or Ant-Man?


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Get lemon juice in my eye. would you rather walk around in only dirty underwear ans smell funky all day or walk around with a hairy face or body all day?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dirty underwear. I won't get as nasty looks as hairy face. ;p

Would you rather sleep for a hundred years only to wake up rich or live for one year, and then die being filthy rich?
Edit: too boring? Mmkay. Hmmm would you rather have explosive diarrhea or eat ten scorpions?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The first sleep one, and the ten scorpions. If Zimmern can do it...

WYR be Banner/Hulk or Wanda Maximoff/Scarlet Witch, both in their 'having problems' stage with powers?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ill transform to nerdy for a second. I'd say Bruce Banner. *Hulk SMASH! Guess it's not that bad having a temper. Just get it out of your system, once in a while. 

Would you rather have appendicitis or a big gash on your body?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Big gash.

WYR be Spider-Man or Ant-Man?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ant man. for no reason i can really think of.


WYR, acceidentally stand on a Lego brick in your bare feet..... or get accidentally jabbed in the finger with an sewing needle?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Lego brick obviously....

WYR become death or blind?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Death! Now I have the power!  I know you probably meant deaf. Heh. And I would've chose that, too.

WYR be a street-level superhero or a very powerful supervillain?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Very powerful supervillain

Would you rather be locked in a room with dozens of kittens or dozens of puppies?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Drunken bike ride sounds hella fun.

Would you rather be confused by a person or know exactly what they intend, in the case of it being bad?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm thinking knowing exactly what they intend is better. If in a bad situation, could give you time to react and think and be ready for anything.

Would you rather be stuck in a small box like dark room with 1 tarantula for an hour with no lights, or be in the same room and being able to see perfectly, but with 5 tarantulas for the same amount of time (no harming of spiders allowed on either)?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Sight of the 5 spiders, I think, has a better chance.

WYR rather be able to download into your head instantaneously all languages or all English books ever?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

English books, especially if that includes non fiction. Think of all the knowledge you would have. Hope I would also understand all of the books and not just be able to repeat them word for word lol 

WYR travel all over the world to anyplace you desire or have the money and skill to do any hobby you wanted?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Travel the world.

WYR have the ability to time travel or teleport anywhere?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Simple time travel.

Teleportation only gives you the ability to travel in space. Time travel gives you the ability to manipulate in both space and time.

Would you rather stage crash a Taylor Swift concert or a Katy Perry concert?


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Taylor Swift.

Would you rather live forever constantly wondering what your destiny is or die tomorrow knowing you accomplished everything you wanted to?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Die tomorrow having accomplished everything. 

Would you rather travel to Europe or Asia?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Europe due to diversity of culture crammed together, though South Korea is in my top5 places I'd like to go visit.

WYR rather be rich and lonely or poor and extroverted?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rich and lonely, just can't handle people.

WYR lose your sense of smell or sight?


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Smell.

WYR visit a jungle filled with dangerous animals/plants alone with nothing for the rest of your life or a life in solitary confinement with food served 3 times a day with a TV and computer (with internet)


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

killahwail said:


> Smell.
> 
> WYR visit a jungle filled with dangerous animals/plants alone with nothing for the rest of your life or a life in solitary confinement with food served 3 times a day with a TV and computer (with internet)


life in solitary confinement. Would be nice to be alone...

Would you rather be the the first man to visit a habitable planet, yet at the cost you may not live, or be the first to travel through space at the same cost.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Habitable planet. I'll call it Bob. Titan A.E. anyone?

WYR eat pineapples with every meal for a year or sweet potatoes with every meal for a year?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Sweet potatoes, I couldn't eat pineapples to save my life. 

WYR be a fish knowing that you'd be caught tomorrow or a fisherman having to live with the guilt of killing a fish? (I'm tired, sorry.)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

"a fisherman having to live with the guilt of killing a fish?" Especially since I've already done that for food and bait. I feel more guilt about catch and release and using fish for bait. 

Would you rather go for a hike or go bicycling?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Hike. I crash on bikes.

WY'R french kiss a spider, or french ki'ss an elephant?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

An elephant; the spider could be poisonous!

Would you rather listen to Nickelback or Justin Bieber?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nickelback for sure

WYR eat food from a restaurant(can take home if you prefer) or eat a meal you cooked yourself?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

At the moment, restaurant. I'm really craving Ruby Tuesday's grilled salmon.

Would you rather go through a friendship breakup or a romantic breakup?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Friendship. Romantic break up is pretty hard in general. After all, its a battlefield.

Would you rather have Pluto still be a classified as a planet or be referred to as the dwarf/not a planet? Weird question.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i want it to be a planet still! 

WYR listen to Meaghan Trainor songs 12 hrs straight or eat 2 bugs?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Meaghan Trainor

Would you rather kiss someone you dislike on the lips or slap your crush in the face?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

kiss someone i dislike, i mean i would get arrested for assault and restraining order if i slap a girl in the face lol 

WYR tell you crush you like them or ask a complete stranger out?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Crush.
WYR ride a dinosaur or an alien steed?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dinosaurs. They seem stronger and fierce, and what should have been our destiny all along. If only.

Would you rather ride an elephant or a camel?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Elephant. Camels spit.

WYR eat an apple core or the rind of an orange?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Apple core (I've done it before.)

Would you rather compete in the Hunger Games or be in a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Zombies! Plus Hunger Games' world is really high tech in spots. Not an army I'd like to face.

WYR fight in WW1 or WW2?


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

WW2, so I could help stop the Nazis.

Would you rather be severely lactose intolerant or allergic to nuts?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Allergic to nuts.

WYR rather only be able to drink Pepsi or Cocoa Cola for the rest of your life?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Coca Cola

Would you rather eat one huge bug or a dozen smaller bugs that together weigh slightly less than the huge bug?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

If it's all in one pop, then the dozen tiny bugs.

WYR live in the DC universe or the Marvel universe?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Marvel of course

WYR be half your height or double your weight?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Well I already feel pretty ugly sometimes so dumber. Hopefully it's not WAY too much though :b

Would you rather spend £100 on stuff you really don't need but may use, or £100 on random items which you would see AFTER you've brought them?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

£100 on stuff you really don't need but may use. The only way I would consider the other option is if I was getting a great deal like 50% or more off the price because it could be anything

Would you rather never use an electrical device again or never eat food that tastes good again(can only be flavorless or awful)?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Never eat good tasting food again..... most healthy foods taste bad anyways. 

WYR burn to death or freeze to death?


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

freeze to death

WYR rip off all of your nails and be free from SA for the rest of your life or have SA for the rest of your life


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Rip off my nails. Pain doesn't last forever even if it hurts like h***.

Would you rather have a bunch of friends that secretly hate you or have no friends?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

No friends.

Sex every day from someone you don't like or love and sex once a month?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

That one was hard. Lol does that make me shallow😄 love and sex once a month

Would you rather double your body weight or be half of your body weight


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Assuming i will not die weighting 30kg, losing half of my weight.

Would you rather for all parts of your computer to break(beyond repair) except the hard drive, or for only the hard drive to break(and all your data will be lost)?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lose all my data. I don't have much on my computer anyway.

Would you rather have a terminal illness and many friends or be healthy and have no friends?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Healthy an no friends. World is my oyster.

A or B?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

A. My name starts with A.

Would you rather be always underdressed or overdressed?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Underdressed

Would you rather have a tattoo or a piercing?


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Piercing.

Would you rather be an 80 year old parent or an 16 year old parent?


----------

